
R in Action - ColinWright
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2012/01/02/r-in-action/
======
larrykubin
Will definitely check out this book. I recently learned some R and just used
it for a very specific type of programming task (Morphometrics for a
biologist).

Very happy to have learned a new language outside of my normal
Python/PHP/JavaScript realm. If you're looking to learn a new language that is
a bit different than what you might be used to and want to brush up on some
math, I highly recommend playing with R for a while.

Another book to checkout is O'Reilly's Data Analysis with Open Source Tools,
which has sections on R and NumPy.

------
briandoll
By the review, this sounds like it could be a great book. I've read, err
skimmed, plenty of R books including the official documentation. Everything
I've read so far about R was quite obviously written for a different audience.
This seems to be aimed at telling visual stories with data, which is the only
part of R I've ever wanted to learn.

~~~
ddw
I'm looking forward to digging into this book as well. I've gone through most
of R Graphs (Packt) and R Cookbook (O'Reilly) which are great for learning the
nuts and bolts of R and R in Action looks to be the next step.

------
miniatureape
> Many R books are organized like a statistical text.

Can anybody suggest one of these? I'd like to learn statistics and I find
playing with a language is a great way to learn a domain.

~~~
araneae
This one is free: <http://ipsur.org/>

I haven't really looked into it though, so read at your own risk!

------
conformal
everybody knows there is no R in action :)

